# bad breath and IBS?



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

I always clean my teeth 2-3 times a day, i eat reguar small meals and drink lots of water, recently the same time as my PMS started, my period DUE and my IBS worsened my breath has continually got worse! Its so embarrasing, if i dont have a drink within as little as 10minutes i have a horrible taste and my breath isnt nice, it can be as much as 10mins after doing my teeth, i try to hide it but nothing covers it!!


----------



## lolly pop (Jan 31, 2010)

I sometimes find that when I have to much acid or integestion I get an awfull taste in my mouth and like the same if i dont eat or drink I get bad breath,speek to your gp or a herbalist there is stuff available to treat breath but it doesnt happen overnight and you do need to get to the cause good luck as I know how parranoid it makes you feel and rest asured not everone will smell it its just that ur concess of it let me know how u get on.


----------



## Geethika (Nov 13, 2009)

Better to have certain herbs at that time..


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

A lot of women have this problem during their period. It has to do with all the changes that occur in your body during that time. Some women experience gums problems such as bleeding. The bleeding does not have to be heavy....can be obscure and still cause your mouth to smell bad. Anyway, if you experience this only before and during your period then it doesn't have something to do with your IBS but with the period itself.


----------

